# Frozen Dough



## kevintan (Apr 14, 2007)

I have been baking buns every evening for breakfast the following morning especially for my children to bring to school. I have heard of frozen dough, but i do not know how to prepare it. Can somebody help? Thank You


----------



## heavymetal chef (Jul 31, 2006)

make the dough like usual but freeze it before you proof it so you can (when you have to) proof then bake it. Thing about that is that when you freeze dough it kills 10% of the yeast so it wont have the 100% quality of your bread (only 90% but most people can't tell)


----------



## kevintan (Apr 14, 2007)

Thank You, Heavymetal chef.

You like 70's rock music? I do.


----------

